# Sadie & Lacey All Grown Up!



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Those beauties!!! Wait until I show Finnegan his two favorite girls with their new do's!!! He might just try to climb through the computer!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Such pretty girls!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Such beauties!!! I want to reach out and lift one of them. Which one is Sadie and which one is Lacey?


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My goodness, weren't they black not too long ago?  Pretty girls. I always love their expressions.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! They certainly get a lot of love & are really spoiled by aunty Lynda (my sis). In the new pix, Sadie is on the left and Lacey on the right. yes, they were jet black and now 2 years later, they are turning silver.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

You're very lucky to have those 4 eyes looking at you. How wonderful that must be.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

cavon said:


> Those beauties!!! Wait until I show Finnegan his two favorite girls with their new do's!!! He might just try to climb through the computer!


Oh, Oh, which one is he going to pick? Ha ha! Finnegan's da man! But where is Chagall?


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my, I've never seen pix of your dogs!!! They are so cute I wana reach in and snuggle with them too!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

They r beautiful. And so identical. Do u ever get them confused? Lol


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

My babies said:


> They r beautiful. And so identical. Do u ever get them confused? Lol


Sadie is tall & lean, where Lacey is shorter but a little wider. Their bodies fit their personalities to a "t". Sadie being the more prim & proper poodle & Lacey, the cutsie tootsie one! :kiss:


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Love silver!!*

I love the color of your puppies! Wasn't it hard to wait two years before they cleared? I am so impatient.. If Pippa Pipsqueak clears to Sadie and Lacey's color- or gorgeous Chagall's-I'll be one happy poodle momma!


----------



## doglover1326 (Sep 19, 2012)

*aww*

adorable!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

They look just great, and always love the pic where they are both looking directly at you (or the camera) like, "is this ok?"


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

liljaker said:


> They look just great, and always love the pic where they are both looking directly at you (or the camera) like, "is this ok?"


It's more like "geez mom, are you done yet?"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Oh, Oh, which one is he going to pick? Ha ha! Finnegan's da man! But where is Chagall?


_lol!_ Chagall was SO excited to see your lovelies, it knocked him out and he just came too! I_ still_ have trouble believing your adorable toy "babies" are now so grown up!! They are just the sweetest looking little ladies. And fear not, Finnegan and Chagall will be_ complete _gentlemen when we get around to arranging that double date for them. I want you to know that using you as a wonderful example of someone who got and lovingly raised and trained_ two_ poodles at once motivated my friend to do likewise!! She's now VERY busy with her two, but you are her role model and inspiration. Tell Auntie Lynda I envy her--I wish I had two cutiepatootie poodle nieces like she does!! (BTW, I think Chagall has his hopes hung on Lacey, she sounds like his kinda girl, "cutsie tootsie" works for him!!). Please tell her these rose are from him.:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose: And this is for Sadie resent:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you have a hard time getting them both looking at the camera at the same time? It took a long time at Christmas getting Indie and Lady to look forward together! 
Lacy and Sadie are just beautiful. I can't believe they are all grown up! I remember the pictures you took when they were just little ones and you had not brought them home yet! It's hard to remember your life without them, isn't it? They have grown into such lovelies!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Dallasminis said:


> Do you have a hard time getting them both looking at the camera at the same time? It took a long time at Christmas getting Indie and Lady to look forward together!
> Lacy and Sadie are just beautiful. I can't believe they are all grown up! I remember the pictures you took when they were just little ones and you had not brought them home yet! It's hard to remember your life without them, isn't it? They have grown into such lovelies!


Thanks! They grow up soooo fast! BTW, just say cookie about a dozen times, they will definately look at you to take a quick picture!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

papoodles said:


> I love the color of your puppies! Wasn't it hard to wait two years before they cleared? I am so impatient.. If Pippa Pipsqueak clears to Sadie and Lacey's color- or gorgeous Chagall's-I'll be one happy poodle momma!


I didn't think that they would change colour - the papa is apricot and the mother was silver, so when I saw black puppies - I was thrilled! I didn't know there were such things as silver poodles (boy, have I sure been updated from this site). But the more I look at the girls, I am thrilled with their colour!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> _lol!_ Chagall was SO excited to see your lovelies, it knocked him out and he just came too! (BTW, I think Chagall has his hopes hung on Lacey, she sounds like his kinda girl, "cutsie tootsie" works for him!!). Please tell her these rose are from him.:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose: And this is for Sadie resent:


Oh my gosh, I am still laughing at your post! I'm sure Chagall and Finnegan would be perfect gentlemen - it's my girls that I would be afraid of! Ha ha :kiss:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Cute tpoos! I bet are funny interacting with each other.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a pair of cuties! Time goes by so fast!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What a pair of cuties! Time goes by so fast!!!


It sure does! Thanks!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Cute tpoos! I bet are funny interacting with each other.


Even though Sadie is the bigger one, Lacey sure can hold her own ground when it comes to trying to steal her treat! She gives her sister the "evil eye"!


----------

